# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ατμοπλοΐα Ι. Τόγια [J. Togias Steamship Lines]

## Nicholas Peppas

I want to start a thread for the great _Ατμοπλοΐα Τόγια_ or *Togias Lines* and I am sure others will follow.

The company started in Karystos in the beginning of the 20th century, with a number of used vessels coming mostly from England and Scotland, but also from Italy.



From 1929 to 1939, it seems to have collaborated with other Lines within ELMES but then it reappears independent
http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/km/Ferries/HmlHistoryEL.htm




> Το 1929 με πρωτοβουλία του αειμνήστου Παναγή Γιαννουλάτου, υιού του         Αντωνίου, διευθύνοντος σύμβουλου της εταιρείας, οι πέντε μεγαλύτερες         εταιρείες της εποχής συγχωνεύθηκαν και ίδρυσαν την "*Ακτοπλοΐα         της Ελλάδος Α.Ε.*" γνωστής ως *ΑΚΤΕΛ ΑΕ*.
> *Οι εταιρείες που ενώθηκαν ήταν:*
> 
> 
> α) Ατμοπλοΐα Γιαννουλάτου 
>         (Ανώνυμος Ιονική Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία Γιαννουλάτος) β) Ατμοπλοΐα Ρίγγα 
>         (Εταιρεία Αποστόλου Ρίγγα) γ) Ατμοπλοΐα Μανουηλίδη 
>         (Ατμοπλοΐα Μανουηλίδη Α.Ε.)δ) Ατμοπλοΐα Πανταλέωνε) Οι Ε. & Η. Βλασσόπουλοι και ο Σ. Κωττάκης.
> *Αργότερα προστέθηκαν:* στ) Ατμοπλοΐα Τόγιαζ) Ατμοπλοΐα Δομεστίνη
> ...


So, the early Togias ships were *Νικόλαος Τόγιας, Μοσχάνθη Τόγια, Γεώργιος Τόγιας, Κάρυστος Τόγια,             Κωνσταντίνος Τόγιας, Μυκάλη Τόγια*.

I am posting here some photographs of some of its heroic ships...

_Kostakis Togias_
Kostakis Togias.jpg

*Elsi Togia* (painting of Antonis Milanos)
Elsi (I. Togias).jpg

_Kyklades_ (painting of Antonis Milanos)
Kyklades (I Togias).jpg

Please read about *Marilena (Kostakis Togias)* in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24854

*Elsi Togia* in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Insignia of _Togias Line_

Togias I.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> The company started in Syros in the beginning of the 20th century, with a number of used vessels coming mostly from England and Scotland, but also from Italy. 
> 
> From 1929 to 1939, it seems to have collaborated with other Lines within ELMES but then it reappears independent
> http://foss.math.aegean.gr/~alex/P/km/Ferries/HmlHistoryEL.htm


Ο Κωνσταντίνος Τόγιας είχε πραγματικά δραστηριοποιηθεί από τις αρχές του αιώνα με μικρά καραβάκια. Νομίζω όμως ότι ξεκίνησε από την Κάρυστο και όχι από τη Σύρο.
Το 1923 συστάθηκε ως εταιρεία με το όνομα Ατμοπλοΐα Κ.Τόγια η οποία μετοχοποιήθηκε το 1930 στην Ακτ.Ελ. Καράβια της ήταν τα ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑ, ΜΥΚΑΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ, ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ, ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ και ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

Στη συνέχεια δραστηριοποιήθηκαν οι γιοι του, το 1937 ο Αλκιβιάδης με ένα νέο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, ο Ιωάννης με το ΕΛΣΗ και το ΣΟΦΙΑ, και ο Ευάγγελος με τα ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ, ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ και ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ.

Όλα τα πλοία τους χάθηκαν στον πόλεμο και μεταπολεμικά αγοράστηκαν καινούρια από το Ι.Τόγια (ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, ΕΛΣΗ, ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ) και τον Ευάγγελο (ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ, ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ). 
Το 1957 η Ατμοπλοϊα Ι.Τόγια κλείνει και τα ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ και ΕΛΣΗ περνάνε στον Ευάγγελο ως ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ και ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ. Σύντομα όμως κλείνει και αυτός και μαζί το κεφάλαιο «Τογαίϊκα βαπόρια».

----------


## Haddock

> Ο Κωνσταντίνος Τόγιας είχε πραγματικά δραστηριοποιηθεί από τις αρχές του αιώνα με μικρά καραβάκια. Νομίζω όμως ότι ξεκίνησε από την Κάρυστο και όχι από τη Σύρο.


Ellinis, ορθή η παρατήρησή σου. Η οικογένεια Τογαίων ξεκίνησε στην Κάρυστο. Μάλιστα, στο τέυχος Αυγούστου 2007, το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής είχε δημοσιεύσει *άρθρο* για την Σοφία Τόγια και το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας Πελαγίας στην Κάρυστο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ellinis, ορθή η παρατήρησή σου. Η οικογένεια Τογαίων ξεκίνησε στην Κάρυστο. Μάλιστα, στο τέυχος Αυγούστου 2007, το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής είχε δημοσιεύσει *άρθρο* για την Σοφία Τόγια και το εκκλησάκι της Αγίας Πελαγίας στην Κάρυστο.


Corrections gladly accepted.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πλοια και δρομολογια στα πρωτα χρονια της Ατμοπλοιας Κωνσταντινου Τογια (1893−1910)
*
Η _Ατμοπλοια Τογια_ εζησε για παω απο 60 χρονια και προσφερε πολλα στον τοπο κυριωςμε μικρα πλοια που εγιναν ιδιατερα αγαπητα.  Ποιος δεν θυμαται την *Ελλη Τογια*, την *Καρυστο* και την θρυλικη *Μοσχανθη*;

Ξεκινωντας απο την Καρυστο ο _Κωνσταντινος Τογιας_, προ του 1902 με εναν μη ονομαζομενο αδελφο και μετα το 1925 με τα παιδια του, εκανε μια Ακτοπλοια (μαλιστα, περισσοτερες απο μια οταν μπηκαν και τα παιδια του στο παιχνιδι) που ενωσε την Ευβοια και την Ανατολικη Αττικκη με τις Κυκλαδες και αργοτερα με αλλα νησια.

*Τα πρωτα δρομολογια κρυβονται σε εφημεριδες 110 ετων* και μαρτυρουν πως ζουσαν οι Ελληνες τοτε και τι αναγκες επικοινωνιας ειχαν... Ετσι απο *τα δρομολογια της 1ης Φεβρουαριου 1900* (!!!) στο _Σκριπ_ μαθαινουμε οτι το *Καρυστος* και το *Μινα* πηγαιναν για το Λαυριο και Πειραια και για τα νησια των Κυκλαδων...  Για προσεξτε αυτο το δρομολογιο απο Λαυριο (οχι Ραφηνα τοτε, μια και το Λαυριο ηταν το μεγαλο λιμανι της Μεσογαιας), στην Καρυστο, Γαυριο, Μπατσι (οχι Κορθιο τοτε), Υστερνια (αλλα οχι Τηνο) και Συρο.  Και απο εκει για την Ναουσσα Παρου (οχι την Παρικοια), Ναξο, Μαρμαρα/Μαρπισσα Παρου και μετα Αιγιαλη Αμοργου!  *Αυτα το 1900!!!!*

Και απο την αλλη μερια για τα λιμανια το Ευβοικου, νοτιου και βορειου...  Για το Μαρμαρι, τα Στυρα, το Γραμματικο (!!!), το Αλιβερι, την Αμαρυνθο, τον Ωρωπο και την Χαλκιδα!


Αλλα το 1905, το *Μινα* πουληθηκε στον Διακακη (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...40&postcount=1) και αγορασθηκε το *Βασιλικη* που μαζι με το *Καρυστος* οργωσαν τον Ευβοικο. Αργοτερα προστεθηκε το *Αργολικος* που ανηκε σε ενα μικρο ανταγωνιστη και που τελικα "εχασε την μαχη με τον Τογια".

19000201 Togias.jpg

________________________


*ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ (προ του 1890− ; )  124 τοννοι.*
Ο ellinis αναφερει για το πρωτο *Καρυστος* εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...65&postcount=6
Επισης προσφερει αυτη την φωτογραφια

Karystos1rs.jpg


*ΜΙΝΑ (;-; ) 61 τοννοι.*

Πιθανως να ειναι το μικρο ασπρο που βλεπουμε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...7&postcount=11
και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...4&postcount=18

Mina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πλοια και δρομολογια στα πρωτα χρονια της Ατμοπλοιας Κωνσταντινου Τογια (1893−1910)*

Και εδω δρομολογια της  _Ατμοπλοιας Κωνσταντινου Τογια_ το 1907, στις 17 Ιουνιου, 22 Σεπτεμβριου και (με μειωμενα δρομολογια) στις 5 Οκτωβριου.

19070617 Togias.jpg19070922 Togias.jpg19071005 Togias.jpg

Χαρτης της Ελλαδος του 1901 στον οποιον δειχνω την περιοχη που καλυπτε η _Ατμοπλοια Τογια

_Gr 1901.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πλοια και δρομολογια στα πρωτα χρονια της Ατμοπλοιας Κωνσταντινου Τογια (1893−1910)

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ (1879−1932)  182 τοννοι. 
*Διαβαστε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...light=vasiliki  Αλλο ενα αγαπητο πλοιο της εταιρειας ηταν το *Βασιλικη*. Και γιατι οχι; Κοιταξτε τον πινακα αυτο του Βελεντζα που εδειξε για πρωτη φορα ο _Ellinis_ εδω

Vasiliki2.JPG

Και δρομολογια απο τις 17 Ιουνιου, 31 Ιουλιου, 20 Αγουστου 1907   και  23 Ιουλιου 1908

19070617 VAsiliki.jpg19070731 Vasilik.jpg19070820 Vasiliki.jpg19080723 Vasiliki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πλοια και δρομολογια στα πρωτα χρονια της Ατμοπλοιας Κωνσταντινου Τογια (1893−1910)

*Πριν γινουν πλοια της ιδιας εταιρειας το *Βασιλικη* (του Τογια) και το *Αργολικος* (τοτε του Κατραμαδου) τρωγωντουσαν στις 10 Οκτωβριου 1907.  Διαβαστε εδω τον ανταγωνισμο και δυστυχημα του *Αργολικου* με το *Βασιλικη*.  Προσεξτε τις διαφορες εκφρασεις. Αξιζει τον κοπο. Οπως... ∀200 επιβατες και 150 χονδρα ζωα∀ !!

Ημερομηνια 10 Οκτωβριου 1907
19071010 Argolikos Vasiliki.jpg
_
Αλλα δρομολογια 1908_

8/4/1908  και  8/11/1908
19080408 Vasil Karystos.jpg19081108 Togias.jpg

*ΑΡΓΟΛΙΚΟΣ (1874−1934) 210 τοννοι.
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74573

Ο *Αργολικος* (εδω στις 8 Νοεμβριου 1908 ) ανηκει πια στην εταιρεια _Τογια_ και κανει δρομολογια μεχρι την Αιδηψο.

19090321 Argolikos.jpg

Τον Αυγουστο του 1909 η _Ατμοπλοια Τογια_ εχει προσθεσει τα λιμανια της Αταλαντης, Αγιου Κωνσταντινου και Μωλου!!

19090523 Togias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανια αγγελια της _Εταιρειας Τογια_ απο τις 13 Σεπτεμβριου 1926. 

Η εταιρεια Τογια εκανε σπανιως διαφημισεις την εποχη εκεινη και ειναι δυσκολο να βρει κανεις ολα τους τα πλοια μαζεμενα.. 


*Κωνσταντινος Τογιας [Mira, Iela, C. Togias, Sifnos]*  (1891-1941)  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=Togias

*Γεώργιος Τόγιας [Cumbria, Vas. Constantinos, Leros, Paros, G.Togias, Thasos]     * (1882-1937) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=Togias

*Μοσχάνθη [Catania, Moschanthi, Milos, 13 V 3, Uj.2107]* (1895-1944)http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=Togias

*      Νικόλαος Τόγιας [City of Belfast, Nikolaos Togias, Kephallinia] * (1893-1941) http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ghlight=Togias

19260913 Togias.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Και ταξινομώντας παλαιές φωτογραφίες,βρήκα μία του Α/Π ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ (δηλαδή της πρύμης του μόνο  :Sad: ) απο τις 11-06-1940,στον Πειραιά.
    Σύμφωνα με τα αναγραφόμενα στο πίσω μέρος της φωτό,ο πατέρας μου πρώτος αριστερά,ο δόκιμος,ενας ναύτης και ενας καμαρώτος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και ταξινομώντας παλαιές φωτογραφίες,βρήκα μία του Α/Π ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ (δηλαδή της πρύμης του μόνο ) απο τις 11-06-1940,στον Πειραιά.
>     Σύμφωνα με τα αναγραφόμενα στο πίσω μέρος της φωτό,ο πατέρας μου πρώτος αριστερά,ο δόκιμος,ενας ναύτης και ενας καμαρώτος.


Ευχαριστουμε γι αυτη την προσωπικη φωτογραφια

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ που είχε μια από τις ελάχιστες πρύμες τύπου cruiser (καταδρομικού) που ταξίδεψαν στην ακτοπλοϊα μας. Εξάλλου ήταν μετασκευασμένο πολεμικό.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτός ο <CONSTANTINOS TOGIAS> που αναφέρεται στην πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα ποιός είναι ???

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...71&name=Tassos

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτός ο <CONSTANTINOS TOGIAS> που αναφέρεται στην πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα ποιός είναι ???
> 
> http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship...71&name=Tassos


Αυτο εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...highlight=iela

----------


## Ellinis

Σήμερα έμαθα οτι εχθές έγινε η κηδεία της Σοφίας Τόγια, της συζύγου του ακτοπλόου καπετάνιου και εφοπλιστή Ιωάννη Τόγια.

Ο γάμος του Ιωάννη Τόγια με τη Σοφία Θεοτόκη, είχε γίνει το 1929 στην Κέρκυρα. Για τις ανάγκες του γάμου κατέπλευσαν τότε στην Κέρκυρα και τα έξι πλοία της οικογένειας.
Ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας είχε δώσει το όνομα της συζύγου τόσο στο προπολεμικό επιβατηγό ΣΟΦΙΑ όσο και στο μεταπολεμικό ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ. 

Η καπετάνισσα παρά τα 100 της χρόνια συμμετείχε και φέτος το Μάιο στον εορτασμό της Αγίας Πελαγίας, στο εκκλησάκι που είχε χτιστεί με έξοδα του σκαπανέα της ακτοπλοϊας Κωνσταντίνου Τόγια στο ομόνυμο νησάκι του κόλπου της Καρύστου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σήμερα έμαθα οτι εχθές έγινε η κηδεία της Σοφίας Τόγια, της συζύγου του ακτοπλόου καπετάνιου και εφοπλιστή Ιωάννη Τόγια.
> 
> Ο γάμος του Ιωάννη Τόγια με τη Σοφία Θεοτόκη, είχε γίνει το 1929 στην Κέρκυρα. Για τις ανάγκες του γάμου κατέπλευσαν τότε στην Κέρκυρα και τα έξι πλοία της οικογένειας.
> Ο Ιωάννης Τόγιας είχε δώσει το όνομα της συζύγου τόσο στο προπολεμικό επιβατηγό ΣΟΦΙΑ όσο και στο μεταπολεμικό ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΟΓΙΑ. 
> 
> Η καπετάνισσα παρά τα 100 της χρόνια συμμετείχε και φέτος το Μάιο στον εορτασμό της Αγίας Πελαγίας, στο εκκλησάκι που είχε χτιστεί με έξοδα του σκαπανέα της ακτοπλοϊας Κωνσταντίνου Τόγια στο ομόνυμο νησάκι του κόλπου της Καρύστου.


 
Ευχαριστουμε. Δεν ηξερα οτι ζουσε ... Κια τα πλοια στο ονομα της αφησαν εποχη. Για μενα το πρωτο Σοφια ηταν απο τα ωραιοτερα εληνικα πλοια. Μηπως ξερεις αν ηταν της οικογενειας των πολιτικων Θεοτοκη;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ας ειναι ελαφρυ το χωμα που  σε σκεπαζει
Καπετανισσα  Καλο  Ταξιδι...

----------


## τοξοτης

Εις μνήμην της

http://www.efoplistis.gr/pdf/EF_0807_096-097.pdf

----------


## Ellinis

Στο τελευταίο τεύχος του συνδρομητικού περιοδικού “Αργώ” δημοσιεύτηκε ένα εκτενές αφιέρωμα στη ναυτιλιακή δράση της οικογένειας Τόγια. Το άρθρο που περιγράφει με λεπτομέρεια την 70χρονη πορεία της οικογένειας στην ακτοπλοϊα συνοδεύεται από πολλές ανέκδοτες φωτογραφίες και κάποιες αποκαλύψεις για την ιστορία των πλοίων της.


Ενδεικτικά μια-δυο σελίδες για να πάρουν γεύση όσοι ενδιαφέρονται.

050.jpg 049.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ενδιαφερόμαστε, φίλε ¶ρη και ευχαριστούμε που το έθεσες στην αντίληψή μας! :grin: Το ζητούμενο είναι, πώς αποκτούμε πρόσβαση στο εν λόγω άρθρο από το εξωτερικό;  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Μάρκο, δεν θέλω να κάνω "γκρίζα διαφήμιση" αλλά απ'όσο ξέρω το περιοδικό αποστέλεται και στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ¶ρη για την ενημέρωση :-D Πίστευα, ότι δεν το στέλνουν στο εξωτερικό ...

----------

